# Spot Hogg Protection for Fitz Fibers



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

After hunting with Fitz Fibers I can't see myself ever using a sight without them. So after last season with a few broken fibers while hunting I figured I just needed a plate to protect them. So I made up the ones you see below, the protection plates fit a 2 3/8 Spot Hogg sight guard. You can also take a larger tube and glue it to the plate and run all the fibers through it to totally enclose all the fibers.

They will protect your sights when walking through the woods or when your lowering it from a tree. I found after hunting with the exposed fibers that it would catch branches and twigs even when I laid my bow down, I would go to pick it up only to have the fibers caught in twigs and get broken.

They are rugged enough with just the 2 holes to fasten them. they are made out of 90 thousands steel then black oxide finished. The price of them are $14.99 shipping not included. All that is needed is a piece of felt under the rabbit ears before you fasten them to get rid of the ( TING ) sound. When I installed them with the felt it made absolutely no noise. Let me know what you think


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome idea. You should sell several of those. I may even order one for my dad before next season. Good job!


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the design a lot. Have you thought about making them full circle to help out those who shoot with a lens or a sunshade?


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

blitzer said:


> I like the design a lot. Have you thought about making them full circle to help out those who shoot with a lens or a sunshade?


With the lazer cutter anything can be done. If there is enough demand I will make a small batch of 50 and see how they do. I might just make 50 of the 2 inch full circle and 50 the 2 3/8 also just to have.

The mount is strong enough as it is for what it is doing but going all the way around will just make it even stronger. I was just trying to keep the price down as low as possible.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Kudos my friend that is a great idea! when you have them made I will take 2 of the 2" ones. Please post it when you get them made up.





Mark


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

fn257 said:


> Kudos my friend that is a great idea! when you have them made I will take 2 of the 2" ones. Please post it when you get them made up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a problem


----------



## GTSHOOTER (Dec 28, 2005)

I would like a 2 3/8 when ready. just let me know


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

bobbyg said:


> With the lazer cutter anything can be done. If there is enough demand I will make a small batch of 50 and see how they do. I might just make 50 of the 2 inch full circle and 50 the 2 3/8 also just to have.
> 
> The mount is strong enough as it is for what it is doing but going all the way around will just make it even stronger. I was just trying to keep the price down as low as possible.


PM on its way!
I am very interested in the larger 2 3/8 inch full circle guard. Let me know how much (including shipping) and I will send a money order in US funds prior to you shipping.
Dan.


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

*awesome*

that looks great. I will probably be getting one before next hunting season.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I would love to get a 2 3/8" one for this year. Let me know if you do make them....Put me down, I'm down!


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

Let me know when you have some made up for the 2" gaurd. I will deffinately be interested in one.

Greg.


----------



## BD1 (Dec 17, 2006)

I would like a 2" when ready.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Is your sight adjustable with this in place?


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

skynight said:


> Is your sight adjustable with this in place?


You still can adjust the vertical and horizontal. But individual pin adjustment cannot be done with the plate on. First set all your sights and then when done mount the plate with the 2 screws and put a small amount of blue lock tight on the screws and gently snug them. That will give you protection for all of your pins while hunting.and the plate wont shake loose from vibration.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Yep, that's pretty much the same setup I came up with... only I made mine out of some Tupperware so light could get through to the fibers (I had short fibers that only came out of the turrets about an inch). 

What would be really neat is a guard like this incorporated with a sunshade (like the one SH makes), made totally out of Lexan. This would provide total protection from twigs and other nasty stuff that likes to break fibers.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

any closer to finishing the 2" Model :confused2:


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> any closer to finishing the 2" Model :confused2:


I hope to have them done and black oxide finished by the end of next week.


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

I have to correct what I stated earlier on the adjustments with the plate on.

You still can adjust the vertical and horizontal gang adjustment of the sight. The individual pin adjustment can be done with the plate on but it will only be the Rocker adjustment for pin gap.

The individual horizontal pin adjustment can not be reached with the plate on.

sorry for the confusion.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*Let me know!!*

Let me know when you have them in full circle for large gaurd also!!! Im sure I'll want 2 of them!!!


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Just an update the 2 inch and also the 2 3/8ths full wrap arounds should be done this week. I will post the pics when they are done, I have about 16 of the standard plates left.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

oh, oh its the end of the work week are the 2"ers done yet I want one really, really bad :tongue:


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Just an Update the Full wrap around plates are back from Black Oxide. The price for the Full wrap around is 19.99 plus shipping.


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

I might have forgot to mention the 2 3/8th guards will work on the 7 deadly pins here is a pic. The glare on the plate is from the flash, I forgot to shut it off.


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Looking for some shipping info on a order:

Someone called me and paid over the phone and must have forgot to send a PM with shipping address.

Robert if you are reading this I did not get a PM for your shipping info with phone number.


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Just finished another Spott Hogg mod using Fitz Fibers and the Protection plate, just some pics showing the protection you can get.


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GTSHOOTER (Dec 28, 2005)

got mine the other day and it works great went out today and shot the 3d course and worked great. no vibration or noise. great idea and product.

thanks Bob

Mike


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Do you have the full circle version, in the 2-3/8" size in stock?

If so, what is the total price shipped to zip code 46307?


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

ttt


----------

